# How did you know your cockapoo was "the one?"



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

When you picked your cockapoo from the breeder, how did you know he/she was the one? Was it love at first sight when you saw them? Was it something about them that made you say that's the one I want? Please share, I would love to hear stories.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Love at first sight! He was very sweet and sleepy and just wanted to be held and cuddled.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Rafi had a little white heart on his head he also pooed on my husband so he kinda chose us !


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

When we went to choose Puzzle there were 4 puppies available. Two boys and two girls. One boy and one girl were a cream colour with red patches and the other two were red.

The breeder told us all to sit on the sofa and then kind of piled the puppies on top of us! We had gone with no plans to have a boy or girl and didn't mind which colour either, we were just going to see which puppy 'spoke' to us. We shared the puppies out between us and took it in turns to play with/cuddle each one. They were all lovely, healthy pups and if only 1 had been available I would have been perfectly happy.

Then it was my turn to hold Puzzle. He just looked up at me with his big brown eyes and snuggled right in. I was smitten, it was love at first sight! Fortunately the rest of my family agreed without question. He had 'spoken' to all of us.

Puzzles little head is in the far right of the photo. My son was holding him when hubby took the photo. A lovely pile of puppies!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

There were five or six puppies at the rescue when we went out to pick Sammy. For me i think it was love at first site because he was the one who came up to me first. I also loved the innocent look of his eyes and i just was determined to get him out of that place.


----------



## smush87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bella was only a litter of 2, her brother was also available at the time so whilst we had the pick of either, she stood out with her curly fur whereas he was a lot sleeker. 

Odd really as we did have the mind set of wanting a male, but she won us over right away!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The pic of Puzzle being picked brought tears to my eyes. Imagine being a kid and having a a litter of squirmy, cuddly, warm puppies to choose from. Lucky multiplied by 100.

My sister chose Rufus. She asked the broker which pup had the "most" personality. I guess I have to give him credit for honesty, and her credit for being 100% a cat person.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your stories and pictures, they were beautiful and made me smile. I hope the same happen with me... I'm so nervous. 

Fairlie, your story made me laugh LOL. I almost choked on my tea. lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I did not choose either of mine 

Molly was needing a new home badly as her first owners were hugely struggling with her behaviour and I had just started looking for a new dog to share my life. My trainer friend suggested I meet her and it became quite clear she could not stay where she was so I had her. She had pretty severe separation anxiety to start with so as I work I was not the ideal home for her but Molly was pretty sure from day one she was now mine and a better home has not turned up 

Chance was bred by my friend - I was in the middle of moving house and had no intention of having a pup (but did see them the day they were born ) but my friend had other ideas, chose her for me and gave her to me. She chose her as the most outgoing pup and described her as a thinker who wanted to watch things and process before diving in the middle and who would need to be kept active and given a job to do and she was 100% right


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I didn't have a choice with Molly,she was the runt and the last of the litter. Needless to say when I saw her I just fell in love. 
Sid was one of two boys in his litter and as we wanted a boy we had the choice.Sid was the one that sat and slept on my lap without a squeak from him, where as his brother just whined and whimpered all the time so that was that he was my choice. As he developed his personality,his breeder said he was the bossy one and quiet a handful.she said she knew he would be crazy,but well suited for me! Well not sure what she was implying  but I say one thing she was spot on !!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

we went to an adoption centers and meet several different dogs taking them for a walk etc. When they brought Lucia out for us to meet Lucia just walked across the room jumped up on the seat next to my wife and put her head on my wife's lap. The assistant at the adoption center was stunned claiming she had shown Lucia to several different people and Lucia would not only not go to them when called but would hide behind her ( the assistant) legs.
That was the end of our search


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

theaccessman said:


> we went to an adoption centers and meet several different dogs taking them for a walk etc. When they brought Lucia out for us to meet Lucia just walked across the room jumped up on the seat next to my wife and put her head on my wife's lap. The assistant at the adoption center was stunned claiming she had shown Lucia to several different people and Lucia would not only not go to them when called but would hide behind her ( the assistant) legs.
> That was the end of our search


Now that was one heart warming story. Lucky Lucia!


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

When we first went to see the litter at 2 weeks old, all I knew was I wanted another male. Ted was one of 3 males in the litter, he was the one right away. He has unique markings and a chocolate patch over his eye. He was also very curious, wanting to explore his surroundings at such a young age. He's a chocolate roan and absolutely adorable, a week to go until he comes home. As soon as you visit a litter, you will know almost instantly the right one for you.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Gosh, I've thought about tis so much that I have to respond!! By the time I went to meet Miss Lilly there were only two girls left from her litter (I knew for sure that I wanted a girl).
Miss Lilly's sister was like a little mosquito - quite sure that she was the perfect one for us and absolutely determined to be the chosen one. So I kind of knew that Miss Lilly was there but actually had to ask for her sister to be taken out of the room before I could really see her properly.
Miss Lilly had spent all of her time in the background, playing with a bit of newspaper and seemingly lost in her own world. It was only when her sister wasn't there anymore that she ventured towards me, played a tiny bit and then curled up on my leg.
She definitely seemed a little on the shy side and not as manic as her sister, but there was something so gentle and special about her that she just seemed like the perfect fit. The pic was taken on the day that I met her - she was 14 weeks old...

And she is the perfect fit  ... Although she's VERY quirky and slightly odd I have to say!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph was one of 3 black boys, he had a shorter nose & 6 toes on one foot - it just had to be him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

With ruby, I had her on "order" before she was born..... I didn't want, I NEEDED a little red american toy girl


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I love the pic of Miss Lilly, she is such a cutie. I enjoyed reading your story, asking for Miss Lilly's sister to leave the room for to have quality time with Miss Lilly is something I will keep in mind.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Tinman said:


> With ruby, I had her on "order" before she was born..... I didn't want, I NEEDED a little red american toy girl


Hi Tinman, 

Did you look at pictures of Ruby after she was born? I may have to pic my pup based on pictures so any advice would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SemperFi Teacher said:


> Hi Tinman,
> 
> Did you look at pictures of Ruby after she was born? I may have to pic my pup based on pictures so any advice would be greatly appreciated .


I did see a picture of her after she was born, but without seeing a picture I knew she was mine, and when we went to meet them she really was the sweetest natured of them all (that's all changed now though haha)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got my last dog directly from the pound. Maggie was the sweetest thing but she was also crazy about food (pretty sure she had been roaming the streets for a while hungry as she was all bones and some skin when I got her). I wanted to start with puppies this time and I wanted two (Maggie was so sad alone). AND I wanted cavachons. The breeder close by that had the cutest puppies didn't have any available and the wait list was long. Saw some pics of other puppies I could visit and I have to say not so cute. So then I thought different breeds. Maltese. Shitzu. And wasn't sure the breed was right. Discovered cockapoos and the descriptions of what these dogs are like seemed exactly what I'm looking for. So started looking around as the big thing was I needed them to be available for me to stay home during the summer. That was tough. And then find some that I thought was cute because I knew that I would have to rely on that to get through some tough times. I wanted light colored pups. I wanted a pair. And I wanted a boy and a girl.

I did everything wrong. I never met the puppies to select in person. I didn't get the proper health screening for the parents. I had no idea who I was getting it from other than what the website said. Again everything you aren't supposed to do. But really - their personality came through the pictures. And I wouldn't change a thing. 








That's how Lexi and Beemer found me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG L&B pup pics are just the cutest ever. :love-eyes::love-eyes::baby2:
It's just as well they came as a pair, because you couldn't choose between them


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Aw, I love all the stories and pictures from everyone!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> OMG L&B pup pics are just the cutest ever. :love-eyes::love-eyes::baby2:
> It's just as well they came as a pair, because you couldn't choose between them



Tracey as you may remember, I hadn't been sold on pup #2 at first so wanted the girl (Lexi) but ended up mistakenly paying for the boy (Beemer). My Freudian finger paying slip guaranteed I'd get two. 

Lexi came over to give kisses and I swear sometimes she looks just the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All these stories of lovely gazing eyes and heads on laps.....when we first saw Dudley he bounded over to us (was just over 6 weeks) then bounded off, he was charging around the edge of the garden getting stuck behind plant pots etc, when we did pick him up he immediately nibbled our noses! the other little boy was more sleepy....we were trying to decide for 2 hours - my husband of course said those fatal words 'we want one with character'!! A sentence I reminded him of many times during Dudley's puppyhood!! I bet the other boy was always perfectly behaved!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn we too have "the other puppy" memories. When my sister went to check out puppies for us she called to tell us of a cream girl from a different litter who ticked all our boxes. We told her to pick her but when the broker took out a box to put her in my sister saw her cowering with fear (lack of confidence was something I had told her to watch for) and she couldn't reach us so she picked Rufus instead. We found out half way to Toronto that we were getting a boisterous red boy instead of a quiet cream girl. We still talk about that puppy, hope she found a good home and we tell Rufus we should have got her whenever he is horrid.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

I found the listing locally after I spent 2 years convincing my fiance I needed a dog!!! The lady we got Tanzy from had bred her 4 year old sable cockapoo, Molly for the first time. She said Molly was the best dog she ever had, and she wanted to pass that on. The father was her niece's black champion bloodline american cocker spaniel. The listing gave me a local number to text for more information. So I texted! The niece was the one who answered all my questions and sent about 30 pictures of Tanzy, but she wanted me to give a deposit without seeing Tanzy first. Tanzy was the only one left of a litter of 3. My fiance said he wanted to see the puppy in person before committing. We arranged a meeting that night and paid the deposit then. My fiance just couldn't say no after meeting Tanzy and the mother. He was astounded at how perfect her mom was. And then little Tanzy sat in the corner of their pen setup watching us the whole time while her siblings played. She was about 2/3 the size of her siblings. At 5.5 weeks she was already paper trained. When we picked her up the following Saturday we paid the rest and took our little girl home (just 5 minutes down the road.) Each of the three pups had been separated during the three nights leading up to the pickup. I hadn't heard of this before, but when Tanzy slept through the whole night without crying at all the first week, I thought it was brilliant! She only cries now when she wants to play and we want to sleep...

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was the only one left from his litter. Don't know why, but their loss is our gain. He was such a tiny, timid thing. Phoebe was going to be kept by her breeder but she changed her mind. We saw her advertised on gumtree and just went for her. Love them both to bits.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi was the only available girl in her litter, her sister had pancaked ribs and the breeder was keeping her - we 'chose' Inzi when she was 7 weeks old - when we went back the following week the breeder asked if I knew which one she was (there were 7 in her litter, one choccy boy , two tri boys and then 4 very like Inzi) Inzi was the one eating my shoe laces 
Kiki was one of 5 - we were interested in a girl, but if one of the boys had been 'the right one' it would have been ok. I had told Liz that she could choose. There were 2 black and white boys, (white feet and chest flashes) 2 black with phantom markings - one boy and one girl and then pitch black Kiki. Liz sat on the floor and Kiki claimed her. She was 5 weeks old and the chunkiest of the pups. She climbed onto Liz's lap and repelled all borders! We visited the following week and again Kiki scrambled straight onto Lizzie's knee, gave a contented sigh and fell asleep! Later we helped at feeding time and we laughed so much at Kiki's enthusiasm for her dinner - she and Lizzie are very alike 
I rather liked the little phantom girl who was the smallest in the litter - but Kiki and Liz were a perfect match - and honestly Liz could not have chosen better.
Dot was the only one left in her litter - 10 weeks old and reduced in price. She had massive dumbo ears, a domed head and soulful eyes. It was love at first sight. The breeder had come out to welcome us and was holding Dot; as I got out of the car she put Dot down. I hunkered down and called her and she charged at me in one big squirmy bounce of dotty joyfulness - she has not changed a bit!


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Tinman said:


> I did see a picture of her after she was born, but without seeing a picture I knew she was mine, and when we went to meet them she really was the sweetest natured of them all (that's all changed now though haha)


Thanks for sharing. That's how I feel about the pup I'm getting. Lol, I bet she melts your heart each time.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I LOVE reading everyone's stories. I think everyone have a very unique journey and I appreciate you'll sharing them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As ruby was the sweetest and gentlest of our litter, on the day of pick up to take her home, there was another family due after us, they were having a beautiful crazy little black boy pup!  
The breeder did comment that ruby would of been better for that family as they had an autistic child and the crazy black boy may be too much for him.... 
Well there was no way I was trading!! (We already owned a crazy little black boy pup!) And I had little ruby on order before conception!!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Our little Sophie was one of two girls in a litter of five pups. I found them listed when they were new born and the wait was awful! We had recently lost our little buddy, our Springer Spaniel, Beau. Everyone said it was too soon for another puppy. I knew better. I had not been without a dog in my life for 30 years, the absence was absolutely horrible and I could not begin to envision a life without a dog to love and care for. A puppy was the only thing that would bring joy back to our lives and our home. When you have loved a dog, really loved them, and they are gone, the void is unbearable or it was for me. I was going to find a puppy, period.

Anyway, we only saw pictures of Sophie as the breeder was 4 1/2 hours away in Virginia. I spoke to her several times and knew I wanted a girl. Sophie was the red-er of the two. The other girl was a dark tan color. I was sent pictures through the weeks and was so excited! Seems like yesterday. On picking up day we spent quite awhile at her home and all the puppies were still there, only one other couple as anxious as we were to take their new baby home. The puppies were so sweet and cute I could have taken them all but when she handed Sophie to me, I just melted. Oh it was such a sweet moment and she began licking my nose! We sat and played with them all but if we stood up without holding her, Sophie began to howl! She was one of the smaller pups, boys were all a bit bigger but she let everyone know she wanted us as much as we wanted her! I can tell you I've never heard her howl again, not once. She is so sweet and loving and my family all are just nuts about her. She has filled a void and help us heal and my husband loves her as much as I do. Sometimes you just have to listen to your heart.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Alittlepoo said:


> Everyone said it was too soon for another puppy. I knew better. I had not been without a dog in my life for 30 years, the absence was absolutely horrible and I could not begin to envision a life without a dog to love and care for. A puppy was the only thing that would bring joy back to our lives and our home. When you have loved a dog, really loved them, and they are gone, the void is unbearable or it was for me. I was going to find a puppy, period.


And this is exactly how I, normally a sane, sensible person, ended up getting a puppy from a broker even though I knew it was wrong on every level. I could not find a breeder with pups that were right and my misery being dogless was worsening not easing. There must be a better way to handle the transition from one dog to another when the powers that be will not let you have two.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Three 
Seriously if you go on (and on and on and on) about wanting three dogs, two might end up being a possible positive alternative!


----------

